# Sitcom loglines, treatment/synopses



## Asphyxiation Len (Dec 28, 2007)

Getting v.close to getting a script down, but need to write (and dazzle) a production company with a treatment/synopses and logline... I know very little about these things, but enough to know they are important. I'd be very happy if somebody could recommend me some UK focused publications with detailed examples of each, my efforts will be wasted if I can't get this right.

Thank you,

Aslen


----------



## Wallmaker (Jan 1, 2008)

Geez, this is so specific.  I'd just buy ANY TV sitcom pilot writing book and get some scripts of your favorite UK shows.  Many TV scripts can be found online.  I advertise for it all the time... but I really love Dave's Script O Rama.  Treatments, loglines, and set outlines for shows should be similar even if they aren't UK based.


----------

